# Unhandled exception has occurred ERROR



## The Horse (Nov 7, 2013)

Guys,

Hope somebody out there can help me on this...

I'm an Excel 2010 user (still) and made some use of the Beta version of Powerpivot when I first discovered it. Having bought Rob Collie's excellent book, I wanted to go back and make greater use of it. When I tried, I was first directed by Excel to load the new 2012 SQL Server 32-bit version of Powerpivot...fine so far...

Imagine my horror when I 've tried to use it (e.g. Rob Collie's example files) - every attempt at a basic operator (e.g. key a DAX formula by entering "=") is met with the arcane message:

<<Unhandled exception has occurred in a component in your application etc>> - framed as either a Microsoft.NET Framework or Powerpivot error

I've tried Googling and Microsoft without success - this looks like something very basic in the Powerpivot set-up - does anybody know what the problem is ?

Many thanks

Mick the Horse


----------



## RoryA (Nov 7, 2013)

Did you uninstall the old beta version first?


----------



## The Horse (Nov 7, 2013)

Rory,

Yes I did...and I've tried disabling all add-ins (still gets the same error)
Don't know if it helps, but here's the complete list of rubbish that's generated every time (I've seen other people on other sites produce similar - and no one seems to have a clue):

===============================

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.InvalidCastException: Return argument has an invalid type.
   at System.Runtime.Remoting.Proxies.RealProxy.ValidateReturnArg(Object arg, Type paramType)
   at System.Runtime.Remoting.Proxies.RealProxy.PropagateOutParameters(IMessage msg, Object[] outArgs, Object returnValue)
   at System.Runtime.Remoting.Proxies.RealProxy.HandleReturnMessage(IMessage reqMsg, IMessage retMsg)
   at System.Runtime.Remoting.Proxies.RealProxy.PrivateInvoke(MessageData& msgData, Int32 type)
   at Microsoft.Office.Interop.Excel._Application.get_ActiveWorkbook()
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.XLHost.Addin.GeminiRibbon.currentClientWindow_InFormulaBarChanged(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.XLHost.Modeler.ClientWindow.OnInFormulaBarChanged()
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.XLHost.Modeler.ClientWindow.sandboxEditor_InFormulaBarChanged(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.Common.SandboxEditor.OnInFormulaBarChanged(EventArgs e)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.Common.SandboxEditor.formulaBar_Leave(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   at System.EventHandler.Invoke(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnLeave(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.NotifyLeave()
   at System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.UpdateFocusedControl()


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1008 (RTMGDR.030319-1000)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.Internal
    Assembly Version: 10.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 10.0.40305.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.Internal/v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.Internal.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1001 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime
    Assembly Version: 10.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 10.0.40305.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime/v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.Office.Tools
    Assembly Version: 10.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 10.0.40305.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Microsoft.Office.Tools/v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Microsoft.Office.Tools.dll
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.Implementation
    Assembly Version: 10.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 10.0.40305.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.Implementation/v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.Implementation.dll
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.Implementation
    Assembly Version: 10.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 10.0.40305.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.Implementation/v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.Implementation.dll
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common
    Assembly Version: 10.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 10.0.40305.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common/v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.dll
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel
    Assembly Version: 10.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 10.0.40305.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel/v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1002 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1001 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.AnalysisServices.XLHost.Addin
    Assembly Version: 11.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 11.0.3000.0 ((SQL11_PCU_Main).121019-1322 )
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Microsoft%20Analysis%20Services/AS%20Excel%20Client/110/Microsoft.AnalysisServices.XLHost.Addin.DLL
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.v4.0.Utilities
    Assembly Version: 10.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 10.0.30319.1
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Microsoft%20Analysis%20Services/AS%20Excel%20Client/110/Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.v4.0.Utilities.DLL
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.AnalysisServices.XLHost.Modeler.O14
    Assembly Version: 11.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 11.0.3000.0 ((SQL11_PCU_Main).121019-1322 )
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Microsoft%20Analysis%20Services/AS%20Excel%20Client/110/Microsoft.AnalysisServices.XLHost.Modeler.O14.DLL
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.AnalysisServices.Common.O14
    Assembly Version: 11.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 11.0.3000.0 ((SQL11_PCU_Main).121019-1322 )
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Microsoft%20Analysis%20Services/AS%20Excel%20Client/110/Microsoft.AnalysisServices.Common.O14.DLL
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.AnalysisServices.Common.FrontEnd.O14
    Assembly Version: 11.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2011.0110.3000.00 ((SQL11_PCU_Main).121019-1301)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Microsoft%20Analysis%20Services/AS%20Excel%20Client/110/Microsoft.AnalysisServices.Common.FrontEnd.O14.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1015 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.O14
    Assembly Version: 11.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2011.0110.3000.00 ((SQL11_PCU_Main).121019-1301)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Microsoft%20Analysis%20Services/AS%20Excel%20Client/110/Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.O14.DLL
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.CSharp
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Microsoft.CSharp/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Microsoft.CSharp.dll
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.DataWarehouse
    Assembly Version: 11.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 11.0.3000.0 ((SQL11_PCU_Main).121019-1322 )
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Microsoft%20Analysis%20Services/AS%20Excel%20Client/110/Microsoft.DataWarehouse.DLL
----------------------------------------
Anonymously Hosted DynamicMethods Assembly
    Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1008 (RTMGDR.030319-1000)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/mscorlib/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Dynamic
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Dynamic/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Dynamic.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1015 (RTMGDR.030319-1000)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.XmlSerializers.O14
    Assembly Version: 11.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2011.0110.3000.00 ((SQL11_PCU_Main).121019-1301)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Microsoft%20Analysis%20Services/AS%20Excel%20Client/110/Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.XmlSerializers.O14.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Data
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.237 (RTMGDR.030319-2300)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/System.Data/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Data.dll
----------------------------------------
egvtzme2
    Assembly Version: 11.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1001 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
WindowsBase
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1015 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/WindowsBase/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/WindowsBase.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Runtime.Serialization
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1016 (RTMGDR.030319-1000)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Serialization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.AnalysisServices
    Assembly Version: 11.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 11.0.3000.0 ((SQL11_PCU_Main).121019-1322 )
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Microsoft.AnalysisServices/11.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91/Microsoft.AnalysisServices.dll
----------------------------------------
WindowsFormsIntegration
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/WindowsFormsIntegration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/WindowsFormsIntegration.dll
----------------------------------------
PresentationFramework
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1015
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/PresentationFramework/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/PresentationFramework.dll
----------------------------------------
PresentationCore
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1015 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/PresentationCore/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/PresentationCore.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xaml
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.298 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xaml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xaml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Transactions
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/System.Transactions/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Transactions.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Numerics
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Numerics/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Numerics.dll
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.AnalysisServices.AdomdClient
    Assembly Version: 11.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 11.0.3000.0 ((SQL11_PCU_Main).121019-1322 )
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Microsoft.AnalysisServices.AdomdClient/11.0.0.0__89845dcd8080cc91/Microsoft.AnalysisServices.AdomdClient.dll
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.SqlServer.Configuration.SString
    Assembly Version: 11.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 11.0.3000.0 ((SQL11_PCU_Main).121019-1322 )
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Microsoft%20Analysis%20Services/AS%20Excel%20Client/110/Microsoft.SqlServer.Configuration.SString.DLL
----------------------------------------
msmgdsrv
    Assembly Version: 9.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2011.0110.3000.00
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Microsoft%20Analysis%20Services/AS%20OLEDB/110/msmgdsrv.dll
----------------------------------------
SMDiagnostics
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/SMDiagnostics/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/SMDiagnostics.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Runtime.DurableInstancing
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.DurableInstancing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.dll
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.AnalysisServices.Common.FrontEnd.XmlSerializers.O14
    Assembly Version: 11.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2011.0110.3000.00 ((SQL11_PCU_Main).121019-1301)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Microsoft%20Analysis%20Services/AS%20Excel%20Client/110/Microsoft.AnalysisServices.Common.FrontEnd.XmlSerializers.O14.DLL
----------------------------------------
msmgdsrv
    Assembly Version: 9.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2011.0110.3000.00
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Microsoft%20Analysis%20Services/AS%20OLEDB/110/msmgdsrv.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

===================

Does this make any sense to you (or anybody else out there) ?

Thanks

Mick the Horse


----------



## RoryA (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm afraid that means nothing to me - and probably to anyone who isn't an MS Engineer.

Just to check - it was *this version* you downloaded?


----------



## The Horse (Nov 11, 2013)

Rory,

Yes that version...if I can't find a solution to this soon it's curtains for Microsoft as a BI solution (and for the firms I advise)


----------

